# Now for something completely different



## derrick (27 Dec 2019)

I raced karts in my youth, Now at 67 thought we could all have a go. The family that is. So of to Harlow indoor Kart track, My 30 year old son pipped me at the post, but i did make him work for his win, The kids enjoyed it aswell, Ages were 10, 13, 14, 30, 39, 40, 56, and 67.,

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heYAGCg2U4E


----------



## Rocky (27 Dec 2019)

Good for you Derrick - it looks fun!! Nothing like a bit kart racing to get the adrenaline going.


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2019)

Like most young bucks he was losing momentum in every corner with all that sliding about. School boy error getting pipped at the post to that display. 

Looked like fun though. 👍


----------



## derrick (27 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Like most young bucks he was losing momentum in every corner with all that sliding about. School boy error getting pipped at the post to that display.
> 
> Looked like fun though. 👍


We where only a few seconds of the fastest lap of the day. Not to shabby for 1st time on that track.


----------

